# Grafikumsetzung bei Lagerverwaltung



## chris___@gmx.net (15. Mai 2005)

HAllo erstmal,

ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte: Und zwar habe ich in meiner Firma die Aufgabe bekommen (als Azubi), eine Art grafische Darstellung unseres Lagers zu machen.
Einmal natürlich, wo die einzelnen Teile liegen, auf der anderen Seite aber die schwierigere Seite: Wie kann ich den Platz optimaler, besser und platzsparender nutzen ?  Also quasi eine Optimierungsaufgabe ?!
Ich habe mal ein wenig Java in der Schule gehabt, aber wie ich das jetzt anfangen soll...keine Ahnung . Könnt ihr mir ein wenig helfen, das ganze Projekt zu starten !?! Wie gehe ich vor ? Soviel ich weiß, wird mir die mathematische Seite geliefert !?

Vielen dank,
Chris


----------



## mic_checker (15. Mai 2005)

Kannst du mal die genaue Aufgabenstellung genauer spezifizieren?

Es gibt bestimmte Regal oder allgemein Plätze die im Lager belegt sind und somit eine gewisse Fläche belegen , nun sollst du einen Lagerplan zeichnen/entwerfen der die optimale Lageraufteilung ausgibt oder was genau?

Musst du nur die Fläche beachten oder auch die Höhe der Regale etc.?


----------



## chris___@gmx.net (15. Mai 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du mal die genaue Aufgabenstellung genauer spezifizieren?
> 
> Es gibt bestimmte Regal oder allgemein Plätze die im Lager belegt sind und somit eine gewisse Fläche belegen , nun sollst du einen Lagerplan zeichnen/entwerfen der die optimale Lageraufteilung ausgibt oder was genau?
> 
> Musst du nur die Fläche beachten oder auch die Höhe der Regale etc.?




Also die Lagergröße wird per Parameter zuvor abgefragt, weil wir mehrere Stellplätze haben. Die Lagerplätze werden komplett neu verteilt, es geht also hauptsächlich um eine Optimierung des Platzes. Genau wie du es sagst: ein grafisch dargestellter Lagerplan, der eine optimale Aufteilung ausgibt, richtig! Die Höhe ist egal, es geht nur um Rechteckflächen, sprich Höhe+Breite!
Hast du eine Idee? Wie gesagt, die mathematische Seite, sprich der Optimierungscode wird mir evtl gegeben. Vielleicht habt ihr so etwas in der Art schon mal gemacht ?!!?!?

Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## mic_checker (15. Mai 2005)

Also hapert es an der grafischen Umsetzung des ganzen, da du (viel) gesagt kriegst wie du die optimale Lageraufteilung berechnest...richtig?

Wie stellst du dir den Lagerplan denn vor? Sollen nachher nur die Flächen in Rechtecks-Form auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen oder werden weitergehende Ansprüche an das Layout des ganzen gestellt?


----------



## chris___@gmx.net (16. Mai 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also hapert es an der grafischen Umsetzung des ganzen, da du (viel) gesagt kriegst wie du die optimale Lageraufteilung berechnest...richtig?
> 
> Wie stellst du dir den Lagerplan denn vor? Sollen nachher nur die Flächen in Rechtecks-Form auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen oder werden weitergehende Ansprüche an das Layout des ganzen gestellt?




Ja, genau, ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Daten aus der optimalen Lageraufteilung so umsetzen kann, dass das Ganze grafisch dargestellt wird !!!!! 
Also ich stell mir das in etwa so vor: Die Größe des Raumes wird ja zuvor als Parameter abgefragt, dieser stellt dann die Breite des Raumes dar. Anschließend werden die Rechtecke so optimal wie möglich dargestellt und -wenn möglich- mit ihrer Bezeichnung "ausgespuckt". Habe schon darüber nachgedacht, ob man per Zufallsgenerator den Rechtecken Farben zuordnen könnte !?!  ???:L 

Danke nochmal, dass du dir gedanken machst !!  :applaus:  :lol:


----------



## mic_checker (16. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht solltest du dir das mal angucken.


----------



## chris___@gmx.net (23. Mai 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest du dir das mal angucken.




Hallihallo,


vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja wieder helfen, wäre super: Und zwar möchten ich den verschiedenen Artikel PER ZUFALL eine Farbe zuordnen... habt ihr da eine Idee was ich machen könnte? 

Danke 

Christian


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2005)

3 Zufallswerte von 0-255 erstellen und daraus ein Color-Objekt machen.


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3 Zufallswerte von 0-255 erstellen und daraus ein Color-Objekt machen.



Danke !

Aber kannst du mir bitte erklären, wie ich daraus ein Color-Objekt mache und wie ich das einbaue ? 

So sieht es bisher aus:

        int i = 0; 

        while (i < Liste.size())     
    { 

    // Rechteck r = (Rechteck) LLagerteile.get(i); 
    r = (Rechteck)Liste.get(i); 
    xPos = r.getx(); 
    yPos = r.gety(); 
    breite = r.getWidth(); 
    hoehe = r.getHeight(); 
    Rectangle re = new Rectangle(xPos, yPos, breite, hoehe); 

    leinwand.fill(re); 
    i++ 
        } 


*Außerdem: *
leinwand ist ein canvas, und das ist: 

public Canvas(String title, int width, int height, Color bgColor) 
{ 
frame = new JFrame(); 
canvas = new CanvasPane(); 
frame.setContentPane(canvas); 
frame.setTitle(title); 
canvas.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(width, height)); 
backgroundColor = bgColor; 
frame.pack(); 
} 


_und die methode "fill" macht folgendes... _

public void fill(Shape shape) 
{ 
graphic.fill(shape); 
canvas.repaint(); 
} 

vielleicht kannst du mir da helfen 1?!??!

[/i]


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2005)

Der code sieht nicht gut aus. Kannst du mal mehr davon zeigen?
Variablen werden klein geschrieben.
Hast du etwa deine Klasse Canvas genannt??
Was ist CanvasPane? Warum instanzierst du in einer Klasse die Canvas heißt einen Frame?
Ich denke das wir zuerst mal dein Klassendesign korrigieren sollten bevor ich dir mit dem Rest helfe.


----------

